# Wi-Fi News > Ειδήσεις - Αναδημοσίευση άρθρων >  16η Ετήσια Ραδιοερασιτεχνική Συνάντηση-HamFest 2008 & AWMN.

## NetTraptor

Το Σαββατοκύριακο 7 και 8 Ιουνίου 2008 η Ένωση Ελλήνων Ραδιοερασιτεχνών διοργανώνει για 16η χρονιά την Πανελλήνια Ραδιοερασιτεχνική Συνάντηση – Hamfest 2008, η οποία έχει πλέον καθιερωθεί και προσελκύει εκατοντάδες ραδιοερασιτέχνες από όλη την Ελλάδα και όχι μόνο.

Στην συνάντηση θα συμμετέχει και το AWMN με δικό του περίπτερο και χώρο με ασύρματη πρόσβαση στο backbone του δικτύου!

Η φετινή διοργάνωση έχει ένα επιπλέον προσόν.
Φέτος η Ένωση Ελλήνων Ραδιοερασιτεχνών (ΕΕΡ) γιορτάζει τα 50 χρόνια από την ίδρυση της.
Γι αυτό επέλεξε να πραγματοποιήσει την εκδήλωση αυτή σ’ έναν από τους ομορφότερους, πρωτοποριακούς πολιτιστικούς & εκθεσιακούς χώρους της Αθήνας και συγκεκριμένα στο Πολιτιστικό Κέντρο του Ιδρύματος Μείζονος Ελληνισμού.

Πολιτιστικό Κέντρο «Ελληνικός Κόσμος»,
Πειραιώς 254,
177 78 Ταύρος,
Κτήριο 56, Είσοδος Γ,
(από την οδό Ελληνικού Κόσμου (πρώην Πολυκράτους), κάθετη της Πειραιώς & πίσω από την Ανωτάτη Σχολή Καλών Τεχνών & τη «Θόλο»)

Στη συνάντηση θα πάρουν μέρος ως εκθέτες αντιπρόσωποι, έμποροι και κατασκευαστές με συσκευές, κατασκευές, παρελκόμενα και άλλα υλικά τηλεπικοινωνιών, επιστημονικές εκδόσεις και άλλα συναφή προϊόντα με σκοπό την ενημέρωση των ραδιοερασιτεχνών αλλά και των φίλων της ασύρματης επικοινωνίας καθώς και την επίδειξη, προώθηση και διάθεση τηλεπικοινωνιακού και λοιπού εξοπλισμού νέας τεχνολογίας. Ειδικός χώρος έχει προβλεφθεί για τη λειτουργία «Ραδιοερασιτεχνικής Αγοράς Μεταχειρισμένων», που απευθύνεται σε συναδέλφους ραδιοερασιτέχνες απ’ όλη την Ελλάδα.

Η είσοδος στην εκδήλωση θα είναι δωρεάν.

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες δείτε τις ιστοσελίδες της Ε.Ε.Ρ. http://www.raag.org/hamfest_2008.htm

Τρόπος πρόσβασης / Συγκοινωνία:
Με τα λεωφορεία:
049 ΟΜΟΝΟΙΑ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ
914 ΟΜΟΝΟΙΑ ΛΑΧΑΝΑΓΟΡΑ - ΠΑΛ. ΚΟΚΚΙΝΙΑ
Η στάση ονομάζεται "ΥΦΑΝΤΗΡΙΑ"
και είναι η κοντινότερη στάση στην οδό ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟΥ ΚΟΣΜΟΥ (πρώην Πολυκράτους), μόλις 10 μέτρα.

Ηλεκτρικός: ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ - ΚΗΦΙΣΙΑ
Στάση Καλλιθέα. Βγαίνουμε από το σταθμό από την απέναντι πλευρά από τη Καλλιθέα .
Κατευθυνόμαστε προς Πειραιά παράλληλα με τις γραμμές. Ο δεύτερος δρόμος στα δεξιά μας είναι η οδός Ύδρας.
Στρίβουμε δεξιά στην οδό 'Υδρας και όλο ευθεία μας βγάζει ακριβώς στη κεντρική είσοδο του Ελληνικού Κόσμου
-
Ένωση Ελλήνων Ραδιοερασιτεχνών
Γραφεία: Αχιλλέως 60, Αθήνα 104 35
Ταχυδρομική Διεύθυνση: Τ.Θ. 3564, Τ.Κ. 10210 Αθήνα
Τηλ. 210 5226516
Φαξ 210 5226505
http://www.raag.org
Email: [email protected]

----------

